# Erb Under Glass



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

meet Erb..he is forever under glass



















this is my fav pic


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome! I like the first picture the best.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, I love that last picture. They're all good pictures, but that last one is something special.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Erb is cool.... The best party guest ever!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Erb. I guess you hit that glass ceiling early in your career. At least you look comfy in that stylish coffin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one cushy coffin - he does look comfortable there.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
and special thanks to Ghoulbug for naming him.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Not quite the 'Erb under glass that I knew in high school, but very cool!

That last shot is spectacular!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like the 2nd pic the best - creeeepy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
(Sorry...but it seems I moved the 1st pic to another folder,I am aranging my pics for this yrs party)
I put another one in it's place


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Erb is cool! Nice prop!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great night time effect.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Me likey Erb!!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome! I've been trying to figure out what to add to the cemetary next year and this may be it! BTW - I REALLY like the third pict!


----------

